# Bloody missing manhole cover!



## JJBTT (Feb 1, 2016)

Well my first day of TT ownership has not got off to a good start. Picked the car up from the dealer this afternoon, low washer fluid light came on. Refilled, light off for about 10 miles, back on again. Washer bottle empty. Great. 
Then came round a bend, almighty bang. Tyre blown and dent on wheel. Turns out a manhole cover on said bend was broken or missing. Limped to nearby tyre centre, found 2 bloody screws in other front tyre. Two new tyres required. 
Shortly after, another car limped into the same tyre place, having hit the same manhole, and done the same damage. 
Naturally local highways department not available now, but I notice they have set up to repair said missing manhole cover.

Not the greatest day.


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Oh Dude, feeling your pain. :roll: Lets hope it gets better tomorrow


----------



## JJBTT (Feb 1, 2016)

Cheers buddy. Feeling pretty deflated right now. Car seems to drive ok though. Stereo is useless though (aftermarket crap) - another project soon!


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

So what did you get? Lets face it what happened to you must be a once in a lifetime thing, just had to happen with your new baby... :?


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Hard luck mate, feel for you, bloody annoying but your love affair with the TT can only get better :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Not good mate hope it's all on the up from here


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

JJBTT said:


> Tyre blown and dent on wheel. Turns out a manhole cover on said bend was missing. Limped to nearby tyre centre two new tyres required. Shortly after, another car limped into the same tyre place, having hit the same manhole, and done the same damage.


I'm thinking that tyre company has that man hole cover in their store room :lol:


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Bad times mate, tomorrows another day though!


----------



## JJBTT (Feb 1, 2016)

Cheers all, today has been a better day, with a few little niggles ironed out, and a good long incident free drive. Think there may be the usual dash pod issues (fuel gauge knackered) and the temp seems very up and down ( maybe thermostat playing up a little but a bit more playing with that required) 
First job however is to sort the washer bottle.

Incidentally I've bought a 52 plate 225 coupe!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

you can complain to the council about that and claim a refund for the repairs, but you need pictures etc

J
xx


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

That's just terrible JJ!
You could take a picture of the manhole cover in question and send it to the relevant council (Macc Council?)
I hope it gets all sorted for you and if you like sympathetic ears and advice, why not pop round to our next local meet on 19th Feb?

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=869177

We meet yust around the corner from Macclesfield and you'll be most welcome


----------

